# eastfork main ramp theft!!!!!!!!!



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

just letting every one know to be aware. My dad took my bout out today Wednesday, and lets just say it finally hit home. He said he got on the water about 1 pm and left around 7, and someone stole my spare tire. He said he stopped at the ranger station but no one was there but what can you really do about a spare tire. All i got to say is that is real white trash if they needed one or just selling it for drugs... as fellow fishermen we need to stand together and try to crack down on this. There are no cameras in the parking lot i mean really how hard would it be for the rangers/parks to buy the same type as most of you guys use for hunting? I have noticed Mt Airy park by my house has put them up bc of people dumping junk in the creek so it cant be much....and thanks for reading or posting back to this. keep your stuff locked or anything worth money with you on the boat.. lol some how..


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u really don,t want to park at twin bridges ramp. they,ll leave ur car on blocks down there.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

What ramp was it? Main ramp, was it Bantam Tate ramp?
Bassky


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

boonecreek said:


> u really don,t want to park at twin bridges ramp. they,ll leave ur car on blocks down there.


'Aint that the truth! I think they should rename that boat ramp "Over the Rhine Ramp"


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 18, 2011)

last year i was camping, had boat hooked to my truck, had a camper on truck.
while me and my son was sleeping, got up early to fish and my boat was cleaned out. never heard a sound. where are the rangers and they need to do a better job patrolling lake and ramps


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sparky1 said:


> last year i was camping, had boat hooked to my truck, had a camper on truck.
> while me and my son was sleeping, got up early to fish and my boat was cleaned out. never heard a sound. where are the rangers and they need to do a better job patrolling lake and ramps


Thank sucks but if you couldn't hear them 10 feet away how do you expect a ranger to catch them. I think you need to take a watchdog with you or maybe they would steal the dog...


----------



## mangoverde (Sep 24, 2011)

sparky1 said:


> where are the rangers and they need to do a better job patrolling lake and ramps


I believe this is an Ohio state budget issue so call your reps if you think public access to our natural resources is important. The last I had heard is that cutbacks resulted in less ranger patrols and local sheriff's has taken over some patrolling so you might want to call the sheriff's office with issues as well. Some areas of the park have been closed because of budgetary issues. At one point there was a rumor that the whole park was going to close although I don't think that is going to happen. 

All that said, I have parked in various locations around the park for twenty years and have never had a problem with theft. Maybe I have just been lucky or maybe it has gotten a lot worse recently.

Sorry to hear that some have had problems...


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

We live in kent right off 43 and last saturday night or sunday mourning early they stole my neighbors catalitic converter off his truck parked next to his bedroom window. He said his window was openm at the time. They were so quiet that his rottie didnt even bark. He figuires that his automatic security light only gave them lite to work by cause it obviously didnt scare them off. On the news they can get 600 bucks or more for the cats from a shady scraper. I am really worried that this stuff is going to get worse before it gets better. Keep your eyes peeled and your ears set on sensitive mode where ever you go. Remember that nothing you own is worth loosing your life over. Concealed carry only works if the bad guy dont get the drop on you first. I dont want to give the anti gunners any more to talk about nor do I want to sound like a macho gun freak. I am just trying to say be careful out there ya'll !!!
don m


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry about the theft. I hate when that stuff happens. Just makes your blood boil. I hear that battery theft is really bad at the North Shore Marina at RF, people stealing stuff for their drug habits.

I'm not advocate more cameras. The camera requires a server to store the images and then someones time $$$ to look through them. The parking lots are big, you'd need more than one camera, and a lot more server space. Then you got to maintain that stuff and deal with the crack heads stealing the cameras!

Don't bitch about the rangers not being there when the theft happens. The ODNR budget is paper thin and it's not like these jerks are wearing a shirt that says 'theft in progress'. What do you want the ranger to do, demand papers if he sees someone removing something from every vehicle and boat? People would be screaming harassment if they did.

How in the hell do you remove a catalytic converter w/o making a racket?


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

I hate being "that guy", but being a mechanic, i have to throw the BS flag on someone stealing a catalytic converter without making enough of a racket to wake half the neighborhood. LOL


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I hate thieves too but I'm not going to kill someone over a spare tire.

No judge or jury will buy that as justifiable homicide.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

a friend of mine,s dad hokked his truck horn to the doum light wire. every time his door was opened his horn would go off. it woulded not help,ed/w tire, but those who live by the sword DIE by the sword.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Backlashed; I guess I stated my case wrong. you may catch a thief but what does he have to use against you in the form of a weapon. Deadly force should only be used when one is in fear for their or someone elses life from someone useing deadly force. IMHO That being said Under what situation is deadly force accepted. 
As far as the cat theft and all that noise. Well I am just telling ya'll what he reported to the police and what has been in the news. Half a dozen catalitics stolen out of one parking lot in cleveland. Maybe the criminals have found a silencer for cutting tools. Google it.
later
ya'll
d/m


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I install home securites systems for a living and while at someone's home we saw a car being broken into. The homeowner grabbed his service weapon to investigate. He coincedently was a detective for cincinnati. The so called cat theive who had stolen $2.37 in change also had a glock 21 he had stolen a few weeks ago. For those of you who aren't familiar with this model it is a .45 caliber that will hold 13 shells + 1 in the chamber. There was one in the chamber and glocks don't have a true safety. Had my buddy not approached him in the fashion he did he could be dead. Don't be so nieve these theifs mean business and dont want to go to jail. I see it all the time in my industry. You can get a handgun in some parts of cincy for 10 to fifteen dollars.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Coonhound said:


> I hate being "that guy", but being a mechanic, i have to throw the BS flag on someone stealing a catalytic converter without making enough of a racket to wake half the neighborhood. LOL


A friend just had a catalytic converter stolen off his truck in Clifton. It was parked between two row houses with just enough room between houses to open the driver's door. Cops say they use a battery powered saw-zall. Nobody heard a thing. They sure heard the truck start with the straight pipe tho'...

One of 15 or so that night...


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> Backlashed; I guess I stated my case wrong. you may catch a thief but what does he have to use against you in the form of a weapon. Deadly force should only be used when one is in fear for their or someone elses life from someone useing deadly force. IMHO That being said Under what situation is deadly force accepted.
> d/m


first off im not Johny bad ass, and not Rambo.. but with that said i did privet police work since i was 21 im 24 now. went to grate oaks for training but first off you dont shoot to kill you only shoot to stop the threat.. second dead men cant talk..make sure its right never know whos watching... with all that said i would rather be jugged by 12 than carried by 6.......The Solution... at least he only had one in the chamber. it aint all just point in shoot thats why most of them will empty it and hit every one but whom they are shooting at.. i carry my glock 23 all the time 13 in the clip n 1 in the pipe and a spare clip..."magazine" in my pocket.. and no glocks dont have a true safety but in the heat of it i wouldn't want to have to stop and turn it off when seconds count... but any ways bullets are going up would hate to have to pay for what got stolen or broken into and more ammo...lol..dont mean to piss any one off but just saying.....we use to go up thier all the time when i was real little about 6 or 7.. and its the first time.. and to top it off was a new boat.. but o well im still fishing  and wont let some punks stop me.. and with the cut backs and all we all should be more aware of whats going on on the ramps and thats why i posted this you see some one looking funny around cars or trailers just say hi or somthing most times that will stop them seeing people noticing them... or in my case need some help with that lol......but its starting to get cold////worm out good days fishing................


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

well said glock 23; people of this kind get what they get. THOES WHO LIVE BY THE SWORD ,DIE BY THE SWORD. every thing i own ,i,ved worked hard for, and it comes to my family, well lets just say he,ll be give,n no statment.i live out in the what used to be country; and drugs and theif runs wild. GIVE NO RESPECT FOR OTHERS, AND GET NONE BACK FROM ME. it worst out hear in th outer city. calling for suport from another officer can be 15-20 min. away


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

backlashed said:


> I hate thieves too but I'm not going to kill someone over a spare tire.
> 
> No judge or jury will buy that as justifiable homicide.


things are getting worse and even worser every day. please don,t be fooled by these ganster. they got nothen to live for


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

If the theives would only come to church and find something worth living for, something that would change their lives for the better. 

On the other hand, the law says that I have the right to defend my home, my family and my property, and that is just what I intend to do. 

Some preachers have served our country and understand how to defend things.

Blessings,

Pastor John


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I fish EF and are one of the last ones to leave. I hate that walk up to the truck. I've seen some strange things as I was walking to the truck. I've seen people walking in the parking lot(it's 2 a.m.) I've seen cigarets light up but can't see who's there. No talking, no movement, just a cigaret being smoked just like in the old movie with Jimmy Stewert called Rear Window(I think). I have seen a park ranger parked up the road. What in the world can he see up there? Is he after speeders? If we could just have a couple of lights in the parking lot. It's bad enough that you can't see the ramp to back down let alone being a sitting duck as you walk to the truck. I think I need PJ with me.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Coonhound said:


> I hate being "that guy", but being a mechanic, i have to throw the BS flag on someone stealing a catalytic converter without making enough of a racket to wake half the neighborhood. LOL


I suspect it's either another 'fish tale' of perhaps recycled by the owner.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread has really taken a turn for the worse. No need to continue this.


----------

